

The Machine OS: HP Will Release a “Revolutionary” New Operating System in 2015 - scentoni
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/533066/hp-will-release-a-revolutionary-new-operating-system-in-2015/

======
SwellJoe
I have an HP Envy laptop; it was, I believe, the highest end model at the time
when I bought it (i7, 1080p, dedicated GPU, etc.). It is the worst single
device I have ever owned. And, in this context, it's worth mentioning the HP
shovelware it came equipped with...the "recovery" partition didn't work after
a Windows crash, so I had to purchase restore media from HP and wait for it to
arrive before Windows worked again on my system (I work under Linux, so that
wasn't a huge deal, but still, no games for over a week).

The last HP printer I owned was also garbage. Literally. I threw it away after
about a year of frustrated use. The software for that was kinda crap, too.

So, why would I consider trusting HP with building an _operating system_?

I think memristor tech is exciting. And, I hope that HP can become a research
juggernaut again. But, I don't have very high hopes of them making anything I
would want to use, given my recent past experience with HP products. It can be
easy for a company to get segmented into "consumer" products that are crap and
"pro" products that are supposed to be high quality...but, I lose faith when
QC in the consumer end is so poor.

~~~
tmikaeld
I have worked with a company that bought HP's to their entire staff and very
few of those have had issues. Much fewer HP's have been faulting than the
previous Dell ones, i should not that Dell replaced the faulty machines while
HP requested them to be sent to service without a meanwhile replacement.

The worst experience i've had is by far Asus Netbooks that - at the time - was
used on the field.

And I'm sure other will have other experiences. Seems to me that quality on
laptops is quite a gamble.

I liked what HP did with WebOS, so i hope they will do a similar work with
"The Machine":
[http://www.openwebosproject.org/](http://www.openwebosproject.org/)

~~~
dagw
For some reason the quality gap between HPs consumer and professional laptops
is massive. HPs EliteBooks are pretty solid, but their consumer laptops like
the Envy or Pavilion are really quite bad.

------
hosay123
HP will release a "revolutionary" new press release every couple of months.

------
codezero
Best of luck to them. I wish they would have thrown more weight behind webOS
when they acquired Palm, but oh well!

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8677980](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8677980)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7878949](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7878949)

------
cmollis
lemme guess.. it will run 'javascript'..

~~~
codezero
In the cloud.

